# New wine celler



## sdelli (May 5, 2013)

Weather warming up in the north. Time to start using the new wine celler I built over the winter!


----------



## Abrnth3 (May 5, 2013)

Real nice lookin, Love the racks.


----------



## bchilders (May 5, 2013)

Looks great. I wish I had a place to build one.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (May 5, 2013)

Very nice !! Nice craftsmanship !!


----------



## LoveTheWine (May 6, 2013)

Nice work. Hope it stays nice and cool in there for your wine.


----------



## sdelli (May 6, 2013)

Couple more pictures.....


----------



## FABulousWines (May 6, 2013)

That is really very nice. I like your racks; simple, but elegant. I am going to have to do something like this, but alas I have no basement. It will be fun to see you filling all those racks. Nice job!


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 6, 2013)

Looks great!


----------

